# Demi Moore per Notarzt ins Krankenhaus eingeliefert



## beachkini (25 Jan. 2012)

​
Die Schreckensmeldung, mit der jeder doch irgendwie gerechnet hatte: *Demi Moore musste am Montagabend per Notarzt ins Krankenhaus eingeliefert werden.* Obwohl die genauen Gründe noch nicht bekannt ist, wird eine Überdosis Drogen vermutet, womöglich gepaart mit schlimmer Unterernährung.

Mittlerweile gab es immerhin eine leichte Entwarnung: Der Zustand der 48-jährigen Schauspielerin ist soweit stabil, und ihr Sprecher bestätigt, dass sie zugestimmt hat sich baldmöglichst in eine *Rehab-Klinik *einweisen zu lassen.

Demi Moores Sprecher bestätigt, dass Demi Moore professionelle Hilfe braucht

In der offiziellen Erklärung zu dem erschreckenden Vorfall, der soeben erst bekannt wurde, heißt es: „Aufgrund der Stressfaktoren in ihrem derzeitigen Leben hat Demi beschlossen professionelle Hilfe zu suchen, um ihre Erschöpfung zu behandeln und ihre Gesundheit zu verbessern. Sie freut sich darauf gesund zu werden und ist dankbar für die Unterstützung ihrer Familie und Freunde.“ Wenn die Worte so sorgfältig gewählt sind wie in dieser Erklärung ist eigentlich immer klar, dass Rauschmittel im Spiel waren.


----------



## Punisher (25 Jan. 2012)

Sch....drogen


----------

